# Boxing Wine



## AuldGuise (May 9, 2014)

Bottles are a pain. I'm ready to go for 1.5 and 3L boxes. I've found a reasonable source for bags (interior) [http://www.scholle.com/], but not for boxes (exterior), and am not knowledgeable of required equipment, though I can imagine a heat sealer would do the trick. Anybody have experience with homebrew scale boxing?

AuldGuise


----------



## cpfan (May 9, 2014)

Does Scholle sell in retail quantities?

If you make wine kits, then you can re-use the bags that the kit juice/concentrate came in.

There is the Wine-on-Tap system available at some LHBSes. Here's the manufacturer's site.
http://fermtech.ca/wine%20dispensing/winedisp.html

You can fill the bags with a bottling wand, and then snap on the dispensing spout. Most people don't have one box per bag but rather one box per type of wine.

Several years ago, I met some folks who built plywood boxes with a slightly angled bottom to fit these bags (wish I'd thought to take pictures).

Steve


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2014)

You might consider some kind of kegging setup, might be easier and more reliable than bagging the wine.


----------



## roger80465 (May 9, 2014)

Gotta tell ya, I have tried the Wine on Tap system and find that aging wines in those bags was not successful. They might work OK for DB but I would not plan on anything longer than a couple months. I also tried aging in the bags that the kits came in. After a couple months, even with KMS added at bagging time, the quality of the product deteriorated significantly, so much that I ended up bottling the wine in an effort to save it. It was too late I recently dumped a malbec that was horrible after 1+ years. 

Maybe I did something wrong. I can accept that possibility. I am just reluctant to try it again.

Roger


----------

